# HO scale DCC motorized Turntable



## nemo (Aug 20, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a good DCC motorized turntable? I have been looking at Bachmann's motorized turntable. What is your opinion and thoughts about Bachmann's DCC motorized turntable.


----------



## Von Stetina (Aug 29, 2011)

The PTCIII. There are several option available with it. It looks like the top of the line and the best way to go. I haven't used one yet myself but really really want one.

Von Stetina

Here is their info.

New York Railway Supply
13225 Thornton Dr. Westlake, Tx 76262
tel:[817] 233-5068

www.nyrs e-mail:[email protected]


----------



## nemo (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you for this information


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I have a Heljin turntable that has provisions for motorization. I have not bought the motor kit for it since I long ago decided not to build my Railway museum on my layout. (maybe I will on a module). As for being DCC I dont know of any decoder that would work with indexing like a standard DC setup would but the DCC decoder would easily work just like on a loco. Most turntables I have seen use a toggle or momentary switch and a simple logic board to control movement. Or just a simple toggle and you stop it when needed with no indexing.

Massey


----------



## Von Stetina (Aug 29, 2011)

The PTSIII uses a stepping motor that has a driver that you program very simply. If your table is in a place that you can't easily see the line up you need indexing. I did mine close enough to see. Still, automatic indexing is really cool and exact.

Stepper motors are used now in printers, car instruments and such. They stop perfectly where you tell to stop. The PTCIII is expencive. But if you want auto indexing it is really good. The Walther's table must use a stepping motor as it is programable for tons of stops too. The PTCIII has a lot of exellent options. Check this thing out on their web-site. It's really something. I looked into building my own stepping set-up. It looks fairly simple. But with the PTCIII it's all done and you know it's correct.

The table's motor is driven as another locomotive with DCC. Reversing polarity on a turntable when using DCC needs to be done a certain way. If you wire it for automatic reversing with 2 gaps in the pit rail it gauses a vey momentary short that causes a tiny hesitation in the locomotive. If you use the alternate setup with a wiper under the table and 1 rail gap it is supposed to work OK but you need a reversing switch.

The tracks are powered using a rotory switch with a large number of terminals. You turn the switch to the track you want on. You can wire the feed track or tracks separately.

Or you can just buy the PTCIII. It uses a choice of options to power the rails and reverses it's polarity.

There are a lot of folks out there that know a lot more about all this than I do. Maybe someone can tell us more about it. 

Von Stetina


----------

